# What Did I Get Myself Into



## bthoff (Apr 13, 2022)

This old Columbia step through has been on the Boston Craigslist one town over from me for months. Seller finally made it clear any offer would be considered so I threw the price of two frozen pizzas at him to keep it off the scrap heap and he said deal. I don't know its age or anything about it. He says 40s/50s but I tend to think 50s. 

I've mostly worked on English 3 speeds and Schwinn lightweights.  Is this a bike to clean up? Part out? I haven't seen it in person yet.


----------



## bthoff (Apr 13, 2022)

And I realize this prob belongs in the balloon tires section - perhaps a mod can reclassify for me? Sorry 😐


----------



## Gully (Apr 13, 2022)

I's say you got a pretty good deal!  I like the paint design on these.


----------



## Oilit (Apr 14, 2022)

That bike's in good shape, especially for the price! It looks like there's a black-out torque arm on the rear hub, so I'd guess mid-to late '40's.


----------



## ditchpig (Apr 14, 2022)

New Cabe currency: $ 1-10 frozen pizzas....  You scored a nice unmolested example... great deal! Enjoy!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Apr 14, 2022)

Good deal


----------



## Rivnut (Apr 14, 2022)

Rear facing rear forks, riveted fender braces - prewar?


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Apr 14, 2022)

Westfield serial numbers are documented and well-understood. 
Is it a 24” wheeled juvenile bicycle?


----------



## bthoff (Apr 14, 2022)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Westfield serial numbers are documented and well-understood.



I'll report back when I get a look at the serial.


----------



## DaGasMan (Apr 26, 2022)

Is that a license plate or something on the back mud guard?
She looks like an early 40's war time Columbia. Nice Persons
seat, Westfield side stand, ball end grips are there and the
chain guard is missing. But it's the New Departure blackout
rear hub that has me convinced it's war time production.
The serial number will prove the year she was made. Great score.


----------



## bthoff (Apr 26, 2022)

DaGasMan said:


> Is that a license plate or something on the back mud guard?



It was a Lawrence MA plate, but the owner informs me it won't be coming with the bike. Imagine he wised up and sold it separately. Crimps the value proposition a little but I still think there is plenty to like here.


----------



## 1817cent (Apr 26, 2022)

Agreed, possible war time bike.  You got a bargain!


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 26, 2022)

Nice looking Girls bike


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 28, 2022)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Westfield serial numbers are documented and well-understood.
> Is it a 24” wheeled juvenile bicycle?



looks full size, it has 36 spokes on the wheels as opposed to 28 on the 24" wheel set.

war time black out new departure model d on it also.


----------



## CaptBrent (Apr 28, 2022)

Sweet!


----------



## bthoff (May 3, 2022)

The serial says it's a 1946. The rear hub is blackout but the front isn't -- speculating it was a matter of using up wartime inventory. I probably will part this bike out because I don't want to keep it and the market for ladies ballooners seems nonexistent but haven't fully decided yet.


----------



## bthoff (May 3, 2022)




----------

